# Problem cvx 150 sgr



## zeus (May 14, 2017)

Hello I am French dairy breeder,
I have a Case IH CVX 150 of the first generation, 6500 hours..
I have trouble displaying trouble when engine runs for 30 minutes: SGR 136 and 147; FMG 063; EEM 141.
This tractor has no problem of advancement.
Would there be a specialist to decrypt the fault numbers on the display?
Thank you !


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

TRANS: 136 Communication lost with the instrumentation controller
TMF: 136 Aux 4th Lower solenoid failed open or short circuit.
TMF: 63 Controller 8 volt reference is too high (above 8.8 volts).
ENG: 141 Oil Pressure Sensor voltage is too low
TRANS: 141 Front suspension position is below the expected absolute limit
TMF: 141 Aux 5th Raise Coil solenoid shorted to 12 volts.

Given the codes show up after 30 minutes, I suspect loose ground cables, corroded battery terminal to cable connection, batteries are failing, or the alternator is overcharging due to failing alternator/regulator, or failing control module.

Start with the battery cables and work through the list above.

Unfortunately with computer controlled tractors the diagnostic process is now just a process to point in the general direction without actually plugging the Case/IH diagnostic computer into the tractor.


----------



## zeus (May 14, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> TRANS: 136 Communication lost with the instrumentation controller
> TMF: 136 Aux 4th Lower solenoid failed open or short circuit.
> TMF: 63 Controller 8 volt reference is too high (above 8.8 volts).
> ENG: 141 Oil Pressure Sensor voltage is too low
> ...


Thank you for the very very fast and professional response !!!
Indeed, there must be an electrical problem with what you have just described to me.
1 My battery box is removed, so there is dust on it.
2 my water pump moves, so my strap slips when I demand a lot of electricity (lighting, air conditioning).

I had planned to repair my water pump, I will try to reassemble my battery box and cleaned my battery well.

My repairman suspected a sensor failure.

Last question, is not it dangerous for my gearbox to drive like that, because I have the 2 red lights of the dashboard that lights up anyway?


----------



## zeus (May 14, 2017)

SGR = gearbox controller
FMGR = vehicle and gearbox regulator
EEM = electronic engine controller


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have fluctuating voltage it can damage the shift control solenoids, and that will cause pressure variations in the transmission that are harmful.

The alpha codes are pretty useless without the Case/IH diagnostic computer, as numerics point the owner in a general direction. These systems generate primary codes the display will show the operator to warn them to shut down and do complete diagnostics, but the companion codes read only by the diagnostic tool are what point to specific failures.

Once a serpentine belt starts slipping the unit should be shut down and the problem solved before major damage occurs elsewhere. Variable voltage and spikes can take out the major processors, and then real trouble will occur.

I would get the proper diagnostics performed immediately.


----------



## John Silke (Oct 25, 2020)

zeus said:


> SGR = gearbox controller
> FMGR = vehicle and gearbox regulator
> EEM = electronic engine controller


Hi guys i have a problem with my case cvx 1170, the transmission was taking out to have it checked and whe it was put back by mechanic it wont move and is showing up an error code of sgr148 and sgr 245 could anyone steer me in right direction please


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Both codes refer to the gearbox controller?? That narrows it down a bit.


----------



## John Silke (Oct 25, 2020)

BigT said:


> Both codes refer to the gearbox controller?? That narrows it down a bit.


Hi! Thank you I have just seen this now.
There was a new upgraded stepping motor fitted and the tractor will not move and I had someone try to calibrated with CNH diagnostics.
The new codes which are coming up now are SGR53 and SGR148.
Do you have any knowledge about this or can you recommend anybody?
Any help will be appreciated.


----------

